# Find the cubing link



## Cubenovice (May 12, 2011)

Here’s my attempt at creating a long running thread ;-)

The ideais to post an image that, with some creative thinking, can be linked to cubing.
Example: An image of someone caressing the bottom end of a cut-in-half Walrus: Petrus.

If you find the link you can post your own image as the next challenge.

A simple one to start:


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 12, 2011)

inspecting...?


----------



## Cubenovice (May 12, 2011)

Nope...

This is not a random inspector ;-)


----------



## ben1996123 (May 12, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Example: An image of someone caressing the bottom end of a cut-in-half Walrus: Petrus.



eye dont get eet


----------



## Bapao (May 12, 2011)

> Example: An image of someone caressing the *bottom end of a cut-in-half Walrus*: Petrus.



Just to get some clarification on the above example; how would one know that it's the bottom half of a walrus and not the bottom half of say, a seal or such?


----------



## kpcube (May 12, 2011)

im gonna say look ahead?


----------



## Cubenovice (May 12, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> eye dont get eet



If you don't understand how the text based example works then then this thread is not for you ;-)
Or actually: it is! Hang around and you may learn someething.

b4p4076: Let's just say the image would show the other half of the Walruss too.

Anyway: the challenge is the image posted.



kpcube said:


> im gonna say look ahead?


Nope...
It would be nice if you add some motivation with the answer.

Perhaps you may have a better or more creative link than me


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 12, 2011)

b4p4076 said:


> Just to get some clarification on the above example; how would one know that it's the bottom half of a walrus and not the bottom half of say, a seal or such?



A walrus always has a bucket nearby.


----------



## kpcube (May 12, 2011)

I will ponder your example and here is a nice one that I feel it pretty easy


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (May 12, 2011)

ROUX!


----------



## kpcube (May 12, 2011)

YES! nice job MaeLSTRom


----------



## Godmil (May 12, 2011)

Hmm, I only got that cause I looked at the image file name. What does it have to do with "Roux"?


----------



## kpcube (May 12, 2011)

It is a roux. The term also means a type of food prep involving fat and wheat flour to create the 3 sauces in the image which are staples of French cusine


----------



## ben1996123 (May 12, 2011)

Lol I thought it was roux because its in blocks.


----------



## ben1996123 (May 12, 2011)

I have one:


----------



## kpcube (May 12, 2011)

That was a clue as well, yes


----------



## kpcube (May 12, 2011)

the pic is mind craft if im not mistaken and its probably block building but im not sure


----------



## Cubenovice (May 13, 2011)

C'mon, it's not that hard!
Google is your friend...


----------



## Zane_C (May 13, 2011)

Inspecting goes perfectly with that.


----------



## goatseforever (May 13, 2011)




----------



## AustinReed (May 13, 2011)

Colour Nuetral?


----------



## timeless (May 13, 2011)

kpcube said:


> I will ponder your example and here is a nice one that I feel it pretty easy


 
whos blog did u get that img from


----------



## Cubenovice (May 13, 2011)

Hint: Google the name of the "Inspector"


----------



## Rpotts (May 13, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


>


 
C.O.P.S, based on a toy like Rubik, The Amazing Cube show?


----------



## Cubenovice (May 13, 2011)

Hint: Google the name of the "Inspector" 

Boy this is fun ;-)


----------



## kpcube (May 13, 2011)

timeless said:


> whos blog did u get that img from


 
I have no idea o just googled why?


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 13, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> C'mon, it's not that hard!
> Google is your friend...


 
that is an inspector.. whats to get...?


----------



## hoopee (May 13, 2011)

ben1996123 said:


> I have one:


 
That is blockbuilding!


----------



## Engberg91 (May 13, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> C'mon, it's not that hard!
> Google is your friend...


layers? (The building)


----------



## Cubenovice (May 13, 2011)

Hint: Google the name of the "Inspector" 

How long should I wait before giving an extra hint?

What we already know: This is a character from an animated series called COPS


----------



## Stefan (May 13, 2011)

Bulletproof -> Pyraminx


----------



## stoic (May 13, 2011)

Inspector Yukon according to Wikipedia...I don't get it


----------



## Cubenovice (May 13, 2011)

Stefan, soo close...

Bulletproof -->


----------



## Stefan (May 13, 2011)

Just because you don't know it, doesn't mean it's not a valid connection.
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?24155-Pyraminx-in-Laroux-Bulletproof


----------



## Cubenovice (May 13, 2011)

Stefan said:


> Just because you don't know it, doesn't mean it's not a valid connection.
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?24155-Pyraminx-in-Laroux-Bulletproof



Stefan LOOOOOOOOL you even took it one step further than intended!

What is the first google result for Bulletproof?


----------



## Chrisalead (May 13, 2011)

La Roux BulletProof ? => Roux method


----------



## Cubenovice (May 13, 2011)

Yep... Roux was my intented link.
That's why from the beginning I put the emphasis on googling the name.

But actually Stefan's solution can be considered an über-solution.

Chris, Stefan, feel free to post a new challenge!


----------



## Chrisalead (May 13, 2011)

Your turn Stefan since I haven't done the hard part to find the solution ^^.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 13, 2011)

Dis one is easy


----------



## Chrisalead (May 13, 2011)

blindfold cubing ? Or better : F2L Lookahead because of the amount of eyes on the picture.


----------



## kpcube (May 13, 2011)

look ahead?


----------



## Dacuba (May 27, 2011)

Like this thread. Bump.
We need lol-ez pics for keeping this thread alive. Example for lolezpic:


----------



## Tiersy (May 27, 2011)

Block building?


----------



## irontwig (May 27, 2011)

Double bar? (As in PBL case)


----------



## Tiersy (May 27, 2011)

irontwig said:


> Double bar? (As in PBL case)


 
sounds like the right answer


----------



## DavidWoner (May 27, 2011)

goatseforever said:


>


 
6by6, since nobody has answered this one correctly yet.


----------



## collinbxyz (May 27, 2011)

I can't find any other way to do this but http://www.pall.com/
Figure it out, it may be really easy though.


----------



## Olji (May 27, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I can't find any other way to do this but http://www.pall.com/
> Figure it out, it may be really easy though.


 





:3


----------



## vcuber13 (May 27, 2011)

pll


----------



## collinbxyz (May 27, 2011)

meh...couldn't find anything else. I just typed in PLL and got stocks for that company. Didn't know how to show it though...


----------



## Cubenovice (May 28, 2011)

Nice to see my thread revived 

I hope this one doesn't offend anyone:


----------



## timeless (May 28, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> Nice to see my thread revived
> 
> I hope this one doesn't offend anyone:


 
img doesnt load


----------



## Cubenovice (May 28, 2011)

I can see it in both posts?


----------



## timeless (May 28, 2011)

Cubenovice said:


> I can see it in both posts?


 
SORRY, THE PAGE YOUR REQUESTED WAS NOT FOUND.


----------



## Clayy9 (May 28, 2011)

It's working just fine for me.


```
http://www.moshtix.com.au/Uploads/986499fb-7705-4468-ab63-ec4420d7fb34.jpg
```


----------



## Georgeanderre (May 30, 2011)

no image , page you requested was not found


----------



## Clayy9 (May 30, 2011)

Here (this is Cubenovice's photo)


----------



## Cubenovice (May 30, 2011)

Yep, that's the one. Works fine here...


----------



## timeless (May 31, 2011)

Clayy9 said:


> Here (this is Cubenovice's photo)


 
bld?


----------



## Cubenovice (May 31, 2011)

Nope, his eyes are fine ;-)


----------



## rishabh (May 31, 2011)

pll? person looking looney XD?


----------



## kpcube (May 31, 2011)

BH?


----------



## Cubenovice (May 31, 2011)

It's related to the guys name...


----------



## irontwig (May 31, 2011)

I know it's Kinky, but I don't know what that has to do with cubing.


----------

